# Our miniature Wolf



## SlothHead (Nov 11, 2007)

This is our miniature attack wolf.

Excellent security system, this is why we recommend customers call ahead of time, as entering the wrong gate could be fatal.

Actually you may just get yapped at.

Anyway, i am sure there are wolf lovers out there so enjoy


----------



## Surfcop24 (Nov 11, 2007)

LMAO......

What did you name him/her...?? "Killer" LOL


----------



## PhilK (Nov 11, 2007)

Looks like it'd bite your ankles right off haha


----------



## moosenoose (Nov 11, 2007)

Hahahaha Looks more like a minature werewolf than just a mere wolf :lol: funny as!


----------



## Miss B (Nov 12, 2007)

Geebus :shock: Wouldn't wanna come across that in a dark alley :lol:


----------



## SlothHead (Nov 12, 2007)

And one of him and his brother with the last intruder they caught.:lol: They really enjoyed that, i must admit they may have went a little far with that one, but hey, thats what happens.


----------



## method (Nov 12, 2007)

That is one lovely bag of disgusting


----------



## Sidonia (Nov 12, 2007)

Hehe, bag of disgusting.

And that is one crazy looking dog! O_O


----------



## Vat69 (Nov 12, 2007)

Clearly it's channelling teh Devil. Keeellll eeet! :lol:


----------



## ccmattyjayde (Nov 12, 2007)

LOL omg!!
What a little freak 
Hahaha what was he going nuts at?!

Lol what a lovely bag of disgusting that is indeed


----------



## bredli84 (Nov 12, 2007)

what an un-godly demon dog.


----------



## SlothHead (Nov 12, 2007)

Yeah the bag of disgusting was left overs from a spit, good lamb, but there was a bit much, got a little sickening after day 5 of lamb sandwiches

And this is Rusty Dog as a baby before he went to military camp


----------



## Viridae (Nov 12, 2007)

First pic: Insane devil dog.


----------



## Whisper2 (Nov 12, 2007)

someone on here has that cat avatar the has captions "dude, wait what?"
that should be placed on that last picture you have here!
and you wernt kidding when you daid minature!
so cute : )


----------



## mertle (Nov 12, 2007)

AWWWWWWWWW He is sooo cute!!

We have one just the same!

If she has a stick or a bit of something in her corner then she is the same! Like a little wolf growling at our bigger dogs so they can't have it! hehehehe


----------



## stary boy (Nov 12, 2007)

Its Satan From The Tampon Thread!!!:d


----------



## bitey (Nov 12, 2007)

lol ahhahhhh awesome


----------



## Gecko_ProCs (Nov 12, 2007)

oh my god its wolf rat!!!
haha


----------



## Dipcdame (Nov 12, 2007)

ounce for ounce, pound for pound, aren't these cute little creatures THE most corageous out of ANY breed????? We had a little girl the same as that, she used to take on our Shepherd X Mastiff, he'd walk around looking sheepish with her swinging from his neck and she growling like the clappers!!!!!!!


----------



## Dipcdame (Nov 12, 2007)

Mind you, that was cause he used to back up to her and try to sit on her!!!!!!!


----------



## cuddlykylie (Nov 12, 2007)

i have 2 of the little darlings, they are the most loveable little dog lol, pic of one of my babies is in my avatar


----------



## SlothHead (Nov 12, 2007)

Your one looks like gizmo, this is him doing his best impersonation of Dobby from Harry Potter


----------



## cuddlykylie (Nov 12, 2007)

lol, some more pics of my charlotte


----------



## SlothHead (Nov 12, 2007)

Thats awesome, she is so little.

Here is a couple of Giz, in combat mode under the bed
And one when he was just a little little tacker, with oversized radar dishes


----------



## Isis (Nov 12, 2007)

Hmmm a face only a mother could love


Dont sqeeze them cause there eyes will pop out........


----------



## DiamondAsh (Nov 12, 2007)

*There's a reason small dogs are vicious and annoying .... they have LITTLE PERSON SYNDROME !! *


----------



## Radar (Nov 12, 2007)

Isis said:


> Dont sqeeze them cause there eyes will pop out........


 
And she's not joking, either.
This thread is starting to freak me out a little. :|


----------



## cuddlykylie (Nov 12, 2007)

lol, but the puppies are so cute,


----------



## cheekybabe1269 (Nov 12, 2007)

lol crazy dog !
so cute but so crazy ! hehehe


----------



## scorps (Nov 12, 2007)

argh long hair rats


----------



## dpeica (Nov 12, 2007)




----------



## cuddlykylie (Nov 12, 2007)

mine


----------



## Isis (Nov 12, 2007)

I know you all love these dogs but my opinion is that they are the ugliest damn things on the planet. I think even a mother would be flat out loving these things.....
tried my BHP on one and it regurged just looking at it......lol......Joking.....


----------



## Trouble (Nov 12, 2007)

I recon those dogs are more visious than a german shepard lol
I think (the first pic of him) he is poses by the devil lol


----------



## pythonmum (Nov 12, 2007)

Our 6 kg shih tzu cross, Fang, bosses around the rottie when he wants to. He killed a lorikeet once (don't know how he managed - it must have been ill) and was the proudest dog I've ever seen. The wolf is alive and well in little fluffy packages!


----------

